# Carpathian queens....



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

I recieved a few carpathian queen bees from Robert Russell. This breed of bee has been maintained in isolation by him and his family on islands in the gulf for many years. I also received a few Mountain Gray Caucasians from him for a breeding program but that is another story-one that I hope brings this bee back from extinction in the USA....... The carpathian queens of the strain that Robert Russell maintains are the most interesting colored queen bees I have ever seen. If you have seen a Harlequin colored costume or beetle---you get the picture. The queens are banded from the tips of their abdomens to the tops of their heads. Even the legs exhibit banding-I have never seen that in a honey bee queen bee before, till today. Even the Carps I have seen in the Ukraine did not exhibit such banding. Why would I want such a bee---for the genetic diversity. Carps are gentle, hardworking, work flowers with lower sugar contents and cold tolerant/winter hardy. Robert, you sure you did not let the marking paint pen slip on these queens??? I can not wait to see wait the next batch looks like. TED


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Post pics please!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Interesting. Keep us posted on how they do for you.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Another request for pictures, please.


----------



## ginn68 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have read about this ole girl during some time in europe .They are supposed to be the cats meow. Love to see a good pic. Let her get settled in first. Good luck.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

I will and I bought a new little Cannon digital camera so I could take a picture of these queens. TED


----------



## LT (Aug 17, 2006)

Islands in the gulf??


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I think he has a family of umpa lumpa's living there that take care of them for him.

Johnny


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Just google search Carpatian queens , Beckys bee shop has a pic. Not sure if its a good pic but the bee does look a little different.


----------



## AramF (Sep 23, 2010)

Ted, looking forward to seeing your queen's photo. I went on Russel web site and I could not see them advertised on the site. Is she filed under caucasian? Can you give more info on how to order one from Russell?


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Ditto, I would love to try out a couple.


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

Yea i am interested in this bee too i know if they come from Doc they are worth it and how much did they cost i know some of his bees are at a good price. have you tried to cross them with your caucasian s to see what you may get are they a dark bee and did he cross them with some other race or are they pure blood need pics and some more information.

Thomas


----------



## Justi (Apr 9, 2021)

Ted Kretschmann said:


> I recieved a few carpathian queen bees from Robert Russell. This breed of bee has been maintained in isolation by him and his family on islands in the gulf for many years. I also received a few Mountain Gray Caucasians from him for a breeding program but that is another story-one that I hope brings this bee back from extinction in the USA....... The carpathian queens of the strain that Robert Russell maintains are the most interesting colored queen bees I have ever seen. If you have seen a Harlequin colored costume or beetle---you get the picture. The queens are banded from the tips of their abdomens to the tops of their heads. Even the legs exhibit banding-I have never seen that in a honey bee queen bee before, till today. Even the Carps I have seen in the Ukraine did not exhibit such banding. Why would I want such a bee---for the genetic diversity. Carps are gentle, hardworking, work flowers with lower sugar contents and cold tolerant/winter hardy. Robert, you sure you did not let the marking paint pen slip on these queens??? I can not wait to see wait the next batch looks like. TED


Do you guys still maintain this line and if so do you sell queens


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

You should probably Google Robert Russell beekeeper.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Ted Kretschmann*
Registered · From dadeville, alabama, USA
Joined Feb 1, 2011
Last seen Aug 5, 2012


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

JWPalmer said:


> You should probably Google Robert Russell beekeeper.


 Yeah,thought that name rang a bell.
Appreciate your discretion.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

This guy was shipping his Carpathian queens directly to Canada (pre-COVID).
If they loosened up the restrictions may ship again - something to keep track of (for the Canadians at least).

His material is of high quality per the youtube intelligence as I was tracking their moves (he is mating his queens directly at breeder-level mating yard).


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTHmfsINDnIeGDCvlUHX_MQ/videos


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Questions regarding Ted's whereabouts have come up on Beesource before.








Need information about Ted Kretschmann


Need information and contact if possible for a beekeeper, Ted Kretschmann near Daleville, AL. Anyone have knowledge of his operation and if he is still in the bee business? Thanks.




www.beesource.com


----------

